# Neue fliegenrute erworben



## Schmidtler (5. Juli 2015)

Moin,
Ich habe heute eine neue und unbenutzte fliegenrute auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft. Griff war noch eingeschweißt und Preisschild drann. War vom Händler für 55 Euro und ich habe sie für 30 gekauft. Er hat sie verkauft, da die ihm geschenkt wurde aber er spinnfischer ist und damit nichts anfangen konnte. 
Es handelt sich um folgendes Modell:
Dega Horizon Titan
Imc 90 
8 ft x 3
Amft 5/6

Ich hoffe mal das ich damit keinen totalen Griff ins Klo gelandet hab. 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Rolle und schnur dazu. Sollte ich da eher Klasse 5 oder 6 wählen? Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? 

Bin noch ein totaler Neuling in dieser Angelsparte. 

Mfg Jens 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hi Jens,

zur Rute selbst kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber bei den beiden AFTMA-Angaben ist es (glaube ich) so, dass der kleinere Wert für eine WF-Schnur und der größere für eine DT-Schnur ist. Würde heissen Du brauchst eine #5 WF, oder eine 6 DT.

Optimal wäre, die Rute mit diesen Schnurklassen Probe zu werfen. Kennst Du einen Fliegenfischer ? #5 WF ist zumindest sehr verbreitet.  

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Thomas E. (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> zur Rute selbst kann ich Dir nichts sagen, aber bei den beiden AFTMA-Angaben ist es (glaube ich) so, dass der kleinere Wert für eine WF-Schnur und der größere für eine DT-Schnur ist. Würde heissen Du brauchst eine #5 WF, oder eine 6 DT.



Hallo #d,

werden bei einer Rute zwei Klassen empfohlen, gilt die niedrigere Klasse für DT !
Weil die DT dick weiterläuft und mit zunehmender Länge erheblich an Gewicht gewinnt. 

Die WF wird nach der Keule dünner, geht also in die Running line über.
Sie ist die vielseitigere Schnur. #6

Generell ist es aber immer nur eine "Empfehlung" des Herstellers, die nicht stimmen muß.

Am besten von einem erfahrenen FF testen lassen.


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> H
> Die WF wird nach der Keule dünner, geht also in die Running line über.
> Sie ist die vielseitigere Schnur.



kannst du mir das bitte erkären?


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

@Thomas 45,
die WF bringt schneller das Gewicht, da die Keule entsprechend schwerer ist als bei einer DT die ersten Meter. Von daher müßte die niedrigere Abgabe für die WF gelten. Lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn eine belastbare Quelle vorliegt.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Thomas E. (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hi 
Steff-Peff,

ich  muß Dich korrigieren. 

Auf den ersten 9,14m sind DT und WF einer Klasse nach AFFTA gleich schwer !
Wie lange befasst Du Dich eigentlich schon mit dem Fliegenfischen ?

Hier auch nochmal ein älterer Bericht dazu von _Bruce Richards :_
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/wfvsdt.shtml

@WK1956
Was darf ich Dir bitte erklären ?


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @WK1956
> Was darf ich Dir bitte erklären ?


  Wieso die WF die vielseitigere Schnur sein soll.


----------



## Thomas E. (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hallo WK1956,

da gibt es einige Gründe, z.B. :

Es ist weniger "Raum" nötig, um im Überkopfwurf und im "D"-Loop Cast auf gute Weiten zu kommen.

Man kommt mit einer gelungenen WF im klassischen Rollwurf weiter, als mit der DT !
https://vimeo.com/110457985

Der Speycast kann mit (kürzerer Keule) auch horizontal ausgeführt werden, z.B. unter überhängende Büsche/Bäume.

Die Rute wird beim "in der Luft halten" von größeren Schnurlängen nicht so belastet.

Es wird ab gewisser Schnurlänge weniger Gewicht bewegt (gilt auch besonders für die 2 H.- Fischerei), das Werfen ist also ökonomischer.

Schon Charles C. Ritz gab in den 50er Jahren der WF aus verschiedenen Gründen den Vorzug, nachzulesen in "Erlebtes Fliegenfischen."

Doch sollte das Profil und die Keulenlänge kritisch entsprechend dem Einsatzgebiet außewählt werden.

Ich kaufe keine Schnur, ohne sie vorher mal ausprobiert zu haben, das ist leider nicht überall möglich.

DT- Leinen teile ich gern in der Mitte, kürze sie ggf. noch ein und mache in Verbindung mit einer Runnng line dann individuelle Keulenschnüre daraus.


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hallo Thomas 45,

ich fische ja nun auch schon ein Weilchen mit der Fliege und hab so einiges ausprobiert. 
Ich bezweifle auch nicht, das in einigen Spezialfällen die Keule einen Vorteil bietet, aber als Allroundschnur kann sie der DT nicht das Wasser reichen. 
Wenn es auf große Wurfweiten ankommt, möglicherweise auch beim Fischen mit der Zweihand mag die WF Vorteile haben, ansonsten sehe ich die Vorteile überwiegend bei der DT. 
Vor allem wenn es ums Fischen mit der Trockenfliege und Nymphe geht, kann ich keinerlei Vorteil der WF erkennen.
Für Rollwürfe über größere Entfernungen ist eine WF in meinen Augen nahezu unbrauchbar, vor allem dann, wenn dieselbe Schnur 100 Meter Weiter eine Trockenfliege anbieten soll.
Klar, wenn man für jede mögliche Anwendung eine spezielle Keulenschnur verwendet, kann man damit vielleicht bessere Ergebnisse erzielen als mit einer DT.
Eine DT ist aber auf jeden Fall wesentlich vielseitiger anwendbar, da man mit einer Schnur viele unterschiedliche Situationen meistern kann.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas E. (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hallo Werner,

ich kann bei Dir bisher keine überzeugene Erklärung der Vorteile für die DT als ganze (!) Schnur auf der Rolle erkennen.

Wenn Du aber mit der am Wasser gut klarkommst und Dir die Möglichkeiten dieser Schnur reichen, ist das ja völlig in Ordnung.


Heutzutage ist die Longbelly WF für viele die beste Kombination aus beiden, die DT wird selten noch verlangt, allenfalls in sehr niedrigen Schnurklassen.

Darum schneide ich ja meine noch vorhandenen DT's in der Mitte durch, kürze sie ggf. ein und verbinde sie übergangslos mit einer Running line, dann habe ich im nahen und mittleren Bereich die Eigenschaften der DT, darüber hinaus die Schußeigenschaften der WF !

Gerade auch am Bach/Fluß benutze ich oft den Switch- Cast, mit den heute erhältlichen Materialien wird so manche Trockenfliege zum Dauerschwimmer, nun erreiche ich mit der WF, diesem Wurf und sogar der "Trockenen" viel häufiger auch "unmögliche"Stellen. 

Ansonsten spielt generell das Schnurprofil dazu (je nach Anwendung) eine wichtige Rolle, es gibt für Freunde der besonders fein auslaufenden Schnur neben der Wulff TT noch diese DT:
http://www.flyfishusa.com/lines/rio/rio-trout-lt-dt.jpg

Meine Lieblingsschnur am Bach ist DT 5, auf 10 m eingekürzt und glatt mit .029 Running line verbunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Hallo,

denkt auch daran, wie Thomas 45 schon richtig erwähnte; die AFTMA Angabe auf den Ruten ist nur eine Empfehlung, die nicht stimmen muss.
ich habe meine Fliegenruten mal nach der von Reim/Matschewsky entwickelten Methode vermessen, da gibts Abweichungen von bis zu 2 Rutenklassen, nach oben wie nach unten. Allerdings meist nach oben.
Bei etwa der Hälfte meiner Fliegenruten stimmt die Angabe, aber bei der anderen Hälfte ist sie eben falsch und das geht durch alle Preisklassen.
Deshalb, wenn möglich immer probewerfen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RF64 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hi
> Steff-Peff,
> 
> ich  muß Dich korrigieren.
> ...



Ich bin der Meinung, dass Seff-Peff recht hat. Eine WF hat im vorderen Bereich wesentlich mehr Gewicht als eine DT. Ist halt eine "Keule". Deshalb, kleiner AFTMA-Angabe auf der Rute-WF, größere Angabe DT-Schnur.

Und wieso sollte eine WF die universellere Leine sein? Sie hat in Bezug auf das Werfen auf größeren Distanzen der DT gegenüber Vorteile. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Ich fische WF als auch DT, jede hat Ihre Stärken. Im kleinen Bach fische ich immer eine DT, weil sie dort einfach ungeschlagen ist.

Um Deiner Frage vorzubeugen...ich fische schon recht lange und ausschließlich mit der Fliege. 

RF64


----------



## Thomas E. (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



RF64 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Seff-Peff recht hat. Eine WF hat im vorderen Bereich wesentlich mehr Gewicht als eine DT. Ist halt eine "Keule". Deshalb, kleiner AFTMA-Angabe auf der Rute-WF, größere Angabe DT-Schnur.
> 
> Und wieso sollte eine WF die universellere Leine sein? Sie hat in Bezug auf das Werfen auf größeren Distanzen der DT gegenüber Vorteile. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Ich fische WF als auch DT, jede hat Ihre Stärken. Im kleinen Bach fische ich immer eine DT, weil sie dort einfach ungeschlagen ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo RF64,

weil Du es noch nicht verstanden hast, nochmals :

Es ist egal, welcher Schnurtyp gewählt wird, auf den ersten 9,14 m hat eine Schnur einer Klasse nach AFFTA dasselbe Gewicht !
Unterhalb dieser Länge gibt es Unterschiede, die vom Schnurprofil abhängig sind.
So hat die Wulff TT auf den ersten Metern vergleichsweise sehr wenig Gewicht, obwohl sie zu den WF- Lines zählt.

Wenn Du gesichertes Wissen nicht annehmen kannst oder willst, beschränkst Du Dich letztendlich nur selbst. 

Warum die WF gegenüber der DT die vielseitigere Schnur ist, dafür habe ich bereits weiter oben schon einige Beispiele gegeben.


----------



## WK1956 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Warum die WF gegenüber der DT die vielseitigere Schnur ist, dafür habe ich bereits weiter oben schon einige Beispiele gegeben.



aber nur dann wenn man je nach Situation eine entsprechende WF verwendet.
Von der DT brauche ich nur eine Schnur, von der WF, je nach Situation unterschiedliche.
Die vielseitigere Schnur ist also die DT. die WF ist die variantenreichere Schnur


----------



## Chris- (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> vor allem dann, wenn dieselbe Schnur 100 Meter Weiter eine Trockenfliege anbieten soll.



Hallo Werner,

100 Meter ??? Wage ich zu bezweifeln, treiben lassen OK aber niemals werfen. Weltrekord der Profi Caster liegt doch so um die 71 m mit der Einhand oder?

Rollwurf funktioniert auch nur unter 24 m (Länge Flugschnur minus 3 Meter für den D-Loop).

LG
Chris


----------



## fischling (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Von der DT brauche ich nur eine Schnur, von der WF, je nach Situation unterschiedliche.
> Die vielseitigere Schnur ist also die DT. die WF ist die variantenreichere Schnur



Dann probiere doch einmal eine Longbelly WF, die genauso getapert ist wie eine ordinäre DT Leine. Das müßte dann die vielseitigste Fliegenschnur sein, die möglich ist. Thomas hat das beschrieben, eine halbe DT fest angespleißt an einer Running Line, eine Zusammenstellung, die auch für weite Roll- und Distanzwürfe taugt. Für Wasserwürfe (Switchscasts) gibt es aber bessere Profile als das Ende einer DT Fliegenschnur. Und vielseitige Fliegenwerfer switchen manchmal mehr als sie Überkopfwürfe für *feine* *elegante* Fischerei nutzen.

Man muss es ausprobieren wenn man mit Nachdenken nicht dahinter kommt.

#h


----------



## RF64 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo RF64,
> 
> weil Du es noch nicht verstanden hast, nochmals :
> 
> ...



Wow. Deine Arroganz ist nicht zu toppen. Peinlich. 

RF64


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Dann probiere doch einmal eine Longbelly WF, die genauso getapert ist wie eine ordinäre DT Leine. Das müßte dann die vielseitigste Fliegenschnur sein, die möglich ist. Thomas hat das beschrieben, eine halbe DT fest angespleißt an einer Running Line, eine Zusammenstellung, die auch für weite Roll- und Distanzwürfe taugt. Für Wasserwürfe (Switchscasts) gibt es aber bessere Profile als das Ende einer DT Fliegenschnur. Und vielseitige Fliegenwerfer switchen manchmal mehr als sie Überkopfwürfe für *feine* *elegante* Fischerei nutzen.
> 
> Man muss es ausprobieren wenn man mit Nachdenken nicht dahinter kommt.
> 
> #h



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich denke ich habe in meiner Fliegenfischerzeit schon mehr ausprobiert, als du dir überhaupt vorstellen kannst.


----------



## fischling (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber ich denke ich habe in  meiner Fliegenfischerzeit schon mehr ausprobiert, als du dir überhaupt  vorstellen kannst.





RF64 schrieb:


> Wow. Deine Arroganz ist nicht zu toppen. Peinlich.
> RF64



Hallo 1956er und 1964er,

ja, wenn Sachlichkeit nicht ausreicht Fakten zu erklären ......!

Aber glaubt mir, andere verstehen auch was von der Materie über die sie diskutieren, und wenn sie mehrfach wiederholen müssen was schon fast Allgemeinwissen ist, schleicht sich auch mal ein besserwisserischer Ton ein. 

Reagiert selbst nicht so empfindlich, wenn Ihr das von anderen nicht ertragen könnt.

#h


----------



## WK1956 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Hallo 1956er und 1964er,
> 
> ja, wenn Sachlichkeit nicht ausreicht Fakten zu erklären ......!
> 
> ...



Was willst du mir eigentlich sagen?
Tch bezweifle nach wie vor das *eine WF*  vielseitiger ist als eine DT.
Die DT ist nach meiner Überzeugung die vielseitigere Schnur, da sie mit viel mehr Situationen klar kommt, bei der man mit einer WF Schnur mehrere verschiedene Schnüre benötigt.
Ich habe nie behauptet das die WF schlechter ist, sondern nur, das die Behauptung bezweifelt, das die WF vielseitiger wäre und das wurde mir bisher auch nicht wiederlegt.

Nochmal, damit du und andere mich verstehen:
Wenn du eine WF schnur verwendest brauchst du für verschiedene Anwedungen mehrere unterschiedlich aufgebaute Schnüre, bei der DT reicht eine, da es sie gar nicht in unterschiedlichen Tapern gibt.
Das die WF für bestimmte Anwendungen besser geeignet ist, ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Thomas E. (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine WF schnur verwendest brauchst du für verschiedene Anwedungen mehrere unterschiedlich aufgebaute Schnüre, bei der DT reicht eine, da es sie gar nicht in unterschiedlichen Tapern gibt.



Hallo Werner,

auch die DT- Schnur gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen, z.B. :

http://www.fliegenbindekurse.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1272_1.jpg
http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server6...ed_images/freshwater-fly-line-trout-lt-dt.jpg
http://www.californiaflyshop.com/product_images/uploaded_images/32-avid-trout-dt-fly-line-t.jpg

Ich brauche am Bach nur eine (meine) WF- Schnur !


----------



## huchenfan_in (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo RF64,
> 
> weil Du es noch nicht verstanden hast, nochmals :
> 
> ...



Sorry Thomas, aber die 9,14m beziehen sich auf DT-Schnüre. Für Shooting Heads, WF,... muss man entsprechend in Relation setzen. 
Dies ist ja auch einer der Gründe warum bekannte Fliegenfischer/-werfer (u.a. A. Scholz o. H. Mortensen) lieber über grain reden und nicht über AFTMA-Klassen.


----------



## Speedy585 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Ist doch sch.....egal ob DT oder WF.
Die ersten 9,14 m sind für beide gleichermassen wichtig.
Schußkopf ist ne andere Liga.#q#q#q
Auch die Grain beziehen sich auf den Schußkopf.


----------



## Thomas E. (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



huchenfan_in schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas, aber die 9,14m beziehen sich auf DT-Schnüre. Für Shooting Heads, WF,... muss man entsprechend in Relation setzen.
> Dies ist ja auch einer der Gründe warum bekannte Fliegenfischer/-werfer (u.a. A. Scholz o. H. Mortensen) lieber über grain reden und nicht über AFTMA-Klassen.



Hallo huchenfan_in,

Du irrst Dich ebenfalls, 
die ersten 9,14 m, nach AFFTA... ist für alle Schnurtypen gemacht worden ! 

Übrigens existiert AFTMA nicht mehr, jetzt gibt es "*The American Fly Fishing Trade Association"* (AFFTA).
(Es gibt aber neu auch ein Klassifizierungssystem für Spey- bzw. Zweihandruten.)
http://www.affta.org/member-services/industry-standards/


Früher mußte man darum fertige SK (z.B. Cortland, SA) sogar 1- 2 Klassen höher wählen als die Empfehlung auf der Rute, um etwa das richtige Gewicht zu bekommen.

Die Idee, neben der Schnurklasse auch eine Gramm/grains- Angabe für das Wurfgewicht einer Rute und für die Schnurkeule bzw. SK zu machen, hatten schon einige Leute.
Das ist nicht neu !
Manche Firmen machen auf den Ruten da Angaben mit einem großen Spielraum, ob damit die Abstimmung leichter ist, ist fraglich.
Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit, das Wurfgewicht einer Rute zu messen (verschiedene Methoden, z.B. Reim, Matschewsky, Hanneman u.a.).


H. M. macht jetzt Angaben auf Ruten und für Schnüre in Gramm und grains !
Das für SK und WF- LINES, DT- Schnüre befinden sich in seinem Programm garnicht.

Sein ehemaliger Lehrer Göran Andersson hält (nachvollziehbar) nichts von der DT als ganze Schnur, er halbierte und kürzte schon vor sehr langer Zeit diese und machte in Verbindung mit einer Running line individuelle WF- Lines daraus.
Weil das Werfen damit müheloser und effektiver ist...ich versuche das die ganze Zeit zu erklären, auch das scheint hier nicht jeder zu verstehen.

Solche Schnüre gibt es aber schon länger zu kaufen, es braucht nicht mehr unbedingt gebastelt zu werden.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo WK1956,
> 
> da gibt es einige Gründe, z.B. :
> 
> ...



genau richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Wieso die WF die vielseitigere Schnur sein soll.




ganz einfach, 

Werfen gegen den Wind: Wf besser, DT ungenügend
Werfen von grossen Fliegen: Wf besser, DT transportiert die streamer schlechter.

Rollwurf: kurze distanz normale DT besser, Längere Distanz mit Zug eindeutig die Wf besser weil der Kopf besser schießt,

Kann man 20m Schnur mit einer DT in der Luft halten? nein, weil das Gewicht die Rute sehr stark belastet, eine WF hingegen schon, die Running ist leichter...

Anfänger lernen das werfen leichter mit der Wf, sie spüren das gewicht besser in der rute

Deswegen hat unser Hamburger Freund absolut recht, aber wie kann man das als Augsburger Fliegenfischer schon wissen. Der alles neun mal klug besser weiß und nur auf seine Satzforellen fischt...Augschburger Siebengscheiderl :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas 45,
> 
> ich fische ja nun auch schon ein Weilchen mit der Fliege und hab so einiges ausprobiert.
> Ich bezweifle auch nicht, das in einigen Spezialfällen die Keule einen Vorteil bietet, aber als Allroundschnur kann sie der DT nicht das Wasser reichen.
> ...



Werner ja du hast recht, mit der Trockenfliegenfischerei ist die DT die bessere Wahl, weil man die Schnur besser ablegen kann und sie sich gefühlvoller werfen lässt.
100m ahhaah entschuldige bitte, dass ist Nonsens. Vielleicht fischt du schon lange mit der Fliege, dass heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass du auch eine Kompetenz besitzt, besonders vom Fach zu sein. "Ich fische schon dreißig Jahre mit der Fliege, i hob imma recht", ist wirklich peinlich, entschuldige wenn ich lese für weite Distanzen ist eine WF unbrauchbar, dann muss ich sagen hast du keine Ahnung und solltest besser leise sein. Warum? Dann sind dir die letzten Jahre irgendwie entgangen, gerade für Switch und Rollwürfe gibt es WF Schnüre. Ist das noch nicht mit 59 Jahren in Augsburg angekommen?.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> aber nur dann wenn man je nach Situation eine entsprechende WF verwendet.
> Von der DT brauche ich nur eine Schnur, von der WF, je nach Situation unterschiedliche.
> Die vielseitigere Schnur ist also die DT. die WF ist die variantenreichere Schnur



Bullshit...so ein Käse, die DT ist gut für kurze Rollwürfe und für Würfe mit der Trockenfliegen.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Dann probiere doch einmal eine Longbelly WF, die genauso getapert ist wie eine ordinäre DT Leine. Das müßte dann die vielseitigste Fliegenschnur sein, die möglich ist. Thomas hat das beschrieben, eine halbe DT fest angespleißt an einer Running Line, eine Zusammenstellung, die auch für weite Roll- und Distanzwürfe taugt. Für Wasserwürfe (Switchscasts) gibt es aber bessere Profile als das Ende einer DT Fliegenschnur. Und vielseitige Fliegenwerfer switchen manchmal mehr als sie Überkopfwürfe für *feine* *elegante* Fischerei nutzen.
> 
> Man muss es ausprobieren wenn man mit Nachdenken nicht dahinter kommt.
> 
> #h




genau richtig, der Werner checkt des nicht. Warum auch? Er fischt ja schon so lange.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



RF64 schrieb:


> Wow. Deine Arroganz ist nicht zu toppen. Peinlich.
> 
> RF64



Nein, der gute Mann hat recht.

schau dir dieses Video an...und jetzt zeig mir mal ein Video von dir oder auch der gute Werner...Was könnt ihr Vorweisen?.

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.ell...007683551627/1497814790484625/?type=2&theater


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber ich denke ich habe in meiner Fliegenfischerzeit schon mehr ausprobiert, als du dir überhaupt vorstellen kannst.




Ja wenn das so ist, dann hast du anscheinend wenig kapiert von der Materie, wenn du glaubst, eine DT ist die besser Schnur für alle Situationen oder die vielseitigere Schnur.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Hallo 1956er und 1964er,
> 
> ja, wenn Sachlichkeit nicht ausreicht Fakten zu erklären ......!
> 
> ...



Ach komm, die Fischen ja mit der Fliege schon seit 100 Jahren, so sieht dann auch die fachliche Kompetenz aus.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Was willst du mir eigentlich sagen?
> Tch bezweifle nach wie vor das *eine WF*  vielseitiger ist als eine DT.
> Die DT ist nach meiner Überzeugung die vielseitigere Schnur, da sie mit viel mehr Situationen klar kommt, bei der man mit einer WF Schnur mehrere verschiedene Schnüre benötigt.
> Ich habe nie behauptet das die WF schlechter ist, sondern nur, das die Behauptung bezweifelt, das die WF vielseitiger wäre und das wurde mir bisher auch nicht wiederlegt.
> ...




ja es reicht eine, wenn man am Bach auf kleine Satzforellen fischt. Wurfweiten unter 15m und leichte Fischerei da hast recht.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

und als Schlusswort. Kenne den Thomas vom Fliegenfischerforum, der Mann hat Kompetenz und Erfahrung und nicht nur am Bach.Aber der Werner aus Augsburg mit seinen 59 Jahren ist ja schließlich Fly-Instructor und fischt schließlich sein ganzes Leben mit der Fliege.


Thomas hat in allen Punkten recht, respekt, weiter so.....man sollte das dumm gesabbel nicht ernst nehmen, was einige langjährige erfahrene Fliegenfischer aus Augsburg von sich geben.

http://norddeutscherfliegenfischert...rkshop-s/2-uncategorised/11-thomas-ellerbrock


----------



## WK1956 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> und als Schlusswort. Kenne den Thomas vom Fliegenfischerforum, der Mann hat Kompetenz und Erfahrung und nicht nur am Bach.Aber der Werner aus Augsburg mit seinen 59 Jahren ist ja schließlich Fly-Instructor und fischt schließlich sein ganzes Leben mit der Fliege.
> 
> 
> Thomas hat in allen Punkten recht, respekt, weiter so.....man sollte das dumm gesabbel nicht ernst nehmen, was einige langjährige erfahrene Fliegenfischer aus Augsburg von sich geben.
> ...



deine Antwort hättest du dir schenken können!
Du bist ja nicht einmal in der Lage richtig zu lesen. 
Thomas ist wenigstens nicht ausfallend und nicht persönlich geworden, auch wenn ich nach wie vor nicht seiner Meinung bin.
Deine Beiträge sind absolut unsachlich und beleidigend.
Danke dafür


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Entschuldige, sei bitte nicht so empfindlich, wer austeilen kann und mit einer überheblichen Art alles besser Wissen muss, sollte auch mal Humor verstehen können. Du nimmst keine sachlichen Argumente an, weil dir die Praxis Einsicht fehlt. Deswegen meine überspitzte Formulierung. Sei mal nicht so eine Diva und nimms als Mann mit 59 Jahren mit Humor. 
Petri Heil#h#h#h#h


----------



## WK1956 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, sei bitte nicht so empfindlich, wer austeilen kann und mit einer überheblichen Art alles besser Wissen muss, sollte auch mal Humor verstehen können. Du nimmst keine sachlichen Argumente an, weil dir die Praxis Einsicht fehlt. Deswegen meine überspitzte Formulierung. Sei mal nicht so eine Diva und nimms als Mann mit 59 Jahren mit Humor.
> Petri Heil#h#h#h#h


Was an deinen Beiträgen soll humorvoll sein?
Auch jetzt schon wieder unterschwellige Beleidigungen!

Nachdem du meinen Einwand anscheinend auch nicht verstanden hast, hier nochma speziell für dich:
Ich hatte nie bestritten das eine WF eine duch gute ja sehr gute Schnur für bestimmte Anwendungen sein kann.
Das Einzige was mich stört, ist Thomas Behauptung die WF wäre die vielseitigere Schnur, dem widerspreche ich.
Vielseitig bedeutet für mich, das ich mit ein und derselben Schnur viele verschiedene Aufgaben erledigen kann.
Dabei steht für mich natürlich auser Frage das es für die einzelnen Aufgaben möglicherweise bessere Schnüre gibt.
Mit der DT kann ich an einem Gewässer sowohl mit der Nympe und dem Rollwürf stromab fischen, aber auch genauso 100 m weiter mit der Trockenfliege und weitere 100 m weiter fische ich mit der Nymphe stromauf und wieder 100 m weiter biete ich den Streamer auch wieder per Rollwurf an.
Zumindest mir gelingt das mit der WF nicht in der gewünschten Weise.
Liegt aber vermutlich daran, das ich halt einfach unfähig zum Fliegenfischen bin.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Ist in Ordnung Werner, laut deinen Beiträgen fischt du in der Wertach, laut Google und den Beiträgen, ist es ein kleines Flüsschen nähe Augsburg.Nicht besonders breit, windgeschützt und befischt werden Salmoniden und Weissfische richtig?.

Die DT ist für dich vielseitig, weil deine Fischerei sich auf kurze Distanzen und leichte Fliegen bezieht richtig?. Deine Aufgaben sind beschränkt auf ein paar Gebiete, die deckt die DT ab. Du musst keine weiten Distanzen werfen, du brauchst keine langen Rollwürfe, du musst keine schweren Fliegen transportieren, richtig?.Deine Wurfdistanzen bewegen sich um die 7-13m richtig?. Wenn es dir mit der WF nicht gelingt, wirst du wahrscheinlich den Einfach und Doppelzug nicht anwenden. Kennst du den Dynamic Rollcast mit einem Haul?. Der bringt gute Distanzen....

Es bläßt ein starker Wind, kannst du dann deine Fliege gut Transportieren?. Nein...
Du willst einen langen Wurf machen mit einem Streamer, geht das mit einer DT in der selben Klasse? nein..
Du willst einen kleinen Popper werfen, geht das besser mit einer Wf oder DT?.
Deswegen ist für mich die Wf besser und vielseitiger, weil ich in verschiedenen Situationen und Gewässern, einfach eine Schnur besitze die die Köder besser transportiert.

Gehst du damit mit?


----------



## WK1956 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Gehst du damit mit?


Du hast mich leider immer noch nicht verstanden.
Ich fische auch WF-Schnüre, wenn ich sie brauche.

Richtig ist aber, das ich hauptsächlich kleinere Bäche und Flüße, wie Singold, Günz, Kammel, Mindel, Wertach und Lech befische, wobei die beiden letzten schon zu den großen Gewässern bei uns zählen.
Rollwürfe bekomme ich mit Nymphen locker mit der DT in ausreichender Weite hin und das auf eine Distanz die in jedem Fall völlig ausreichend bei diesen Gewässern ist. Mit derselben Schnur kann ich Trockenfliege und Streamer auf kürzere Entfernungen fischen was ebenfalls völlig ausreichend ist um bei uns Forellen, Äschen und diverse Friedfische zu beangeln.
Muß ich größere/schwere Fliegen fischen, z.B beim Hechtfischen oder auf größere Distanzen werfen, dann setze ich auch WF-Schnüre und/oder Schußköpfe ein. Das sind aber eher spezielle Situationen, die dann eben auch spezielles Material erfordern, daß ist ähnlich wie der Einsatz von Sinktips oder sinkenden Schnuren, die ich auch nur in speziellen Situationen einsetze.
Für den täglichen Einsatz ist eine DT-Schnur aber wesentlich besser geeignet, da ich sie wesentlich vielseitiger einsetzen kann, zumindest an den von mir hauptsächlich befischten Gewässern.


----------



## fischling (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Ich fische auch WF-Schnüre, wenn ich sie brauche.
> ..............
> Rollwürfe bekomme ich mit Nymphen locker mit der DT in ausreichender  Weite hin und das auf eine Distanz die in jedem Fall völlig ausreichend  bei diesen Gewässern ist. Mit derselben Schnur kann ich Trockenfliege  und Streamer auf kürzere Entfernungen fischen was ebenfalls völlig  ausreichend ist um bei uns Forellen, Äschen und diverse Friedfische zu  beangeln.
> ..............
> *Für den täglichen Einsatz ist eine DT-Schnur aber wesentlich besser  geeignet, da ich sie wesentlich vielseitiger einsetzen kann, zumindest  an den von mir hauptsächlich befischten Gewässern*.



Moin WK1956,

dass es sich auch mit DT-Leinen  zufriedenstellend fischen läßt, hat bisher niemand in Frage gestellt,  nur, dass eine DT-Leine mit z.B. 30 m Länge vielseitiger und und  wesentlich besser sein soll als die *selbe* Leine mit nur 15 m Länge (halbiert und mit dünnerer Runningline getapert), kann niemand nachvollziehen. 

Mit  solch einer WF-Leine würdest Du beim Fischen bis zu Entfernungen von 20  m absolut keinen Unterschied zu einer DT-Leine mit gleichem Profil  bemerken können. Alles Andere kann nur im Kopf stattfinden.

Ich  habe schon eine Menge DT-Leinen durchgeschnitten und andere kaufen sich  für's normale Überkopfwerfen Long Belly Leinen, weil damit auch mal ein  Wurf auf größere Distanz besser gelingt. 

#h


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Moin WK1956,
> 
> dass es sich auch mit DT-Leinen  zufriedenstellend fischen läßt, hat bisher niemand in Frage gestellt,  nur, dass eine DT-Leine mit z.B. 30 m Länge vielseitiger und und  wesentlich besser sein soll als die *selbe* Leine mit nur 15 m Länge (halbiert und mit dünnerer Runningline getapert), kann niemand nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...



Genau!!!! Es geht um das Wort vielseitig und Vielseitigkeit bedeutet für jeden Fliegenfischer, Hoppla, ich habe eine Schnur, wo ich ein breiteres Gebiet abdecken kann und da habe ich ganz einfache Beispiele gebracht. DT ver WF und da liegt die WF eindeutig vorne. Ich fische am Bach mit einer DT+1 Aftma Klasse. Warum? weil sich die Rute auf kurze Distanz besser auflädt und der Rollwurf besser gelingt mit etwas schwereren Nymphen und Streamern, aber sobald es auf einen See geht auf Karpfen und Satzforellen merke ich ihre Grenzen.:vik::vik::vik:

vielleicht hilft der artikel weiter...

http://www.flymartonline.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=81


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



fischling schrieb:


> Mit  solch einer WF-Leine würdest Du beim Fischen bis zu Entfernungen von 20  m absolut keinen Unterschied zu einer DT-Leine mit gleichem Profil  bemerken können. Alles Andere kann nur im Kopf stattfinden.


keine Ahnung wo du die fehlenden 5 m (20-15=5) hernimmst, aber Glückwunsch.
Thema für mich durch, ihr seid einfach die besseren Fliegenfischer.

[FONT=&quot]Interesieren würde mich nur, was bringt dir eine WF mit demselen Profil wie ne DT?[/FONT]


----------



## fischling (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



WK1956 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wo du die fehlenden 5 m (20-15=5) hernimmst, aber Glückwunsch.
> Thema für mich durch, ihr seid einfach die besseren Fliegenfischer.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Interesieren würde mich nur, was bringt dir eine WF mit demselen Profil wie ne DT?[/FONT]



Bei so einem Taper bis zu Entfernungen von 20 m gar nichts, da gibt es keinen Unterschied, deshalb ist eine DT ja auch nicht *vielseitiger*.

Wenn Du als erfahrener Angler an Deine Fliegenschnur ein zirka 2,5 m langes Vorfach anschlaufst und eine Rute mit zirka 2,5 m Länge verwendest, dann bist Du mit einem Geradeauswurf bei 20 m Distanz wenn das Kopfende (bei 15 m Keulenlänge) am Spitzenring ist.

Und läßt man Schnur schiessen, fliegt die WF dann mit Sicherheit ein Stück weiter.

#h


----------



## Rhxnxr (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Amen !
Am Ende gibts nur eine Wahrheit, wer fängt hat recht.


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Ja? Dann hänge ich mir eine Made an den Haken und fange viel Fisch und ich habe deswegen in jeder Diskussion recht. Des kann es doch nicht sein? oder?.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Ich kenne irgendwie nur WF Angler.
Da es wie überall immer um schneller, höher, weiter geht kaufen die Leute auch nur sehr schnelle Ruten. Die meisten sehr modernen Carbon Ruten sind für WF ausgelegt.
DT gilt bei vielen eher für den Nahbereich 12 - 15 Meter und wird gerne bei kleinen Flüssen und bei gespleißten Ruten verwendet. 

Ich kann dir auf deine Frage nur den Tipp geben das selbst testen am besten hilft und die Handwerkerregel, das was du eh schon machst, erst mal schauen was alle machen und das versuchen. Sobald man den vermeintlichen "Standart" kennt / kann seinen Weg / Wege zu perfektionieren.

Hoffe ist Dir hilfreich,
Liebe Grüße


----------



## jflyfish (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*

Moin, ich will mich auch mal zu Wort melden -- ich bau ja selbst Gespließte und möchte mal mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass an eine Bambusrute eine DT Schnur gehört.  Hauptargument sind die angeblich besseren Rollwurfeigenschaften -- nur benutzt die heute kaum noch jemand und die Rollwürfe sind durch andere Würfe ersetzt worden (Einhand Speyvarianten) und die sind eben auch viel besser durch WF Schnüre auszuführen. Es stimmt ferner nicht, dass DT Schnüre alle gleich sind -- Unterschiede in der Spitzenverjüngung und damit Länge der Spitzen machen deutliche Unterschied beim Werfen. Was ich aber oft feststelle ist, das Fliegenfischer mit weitem Spektrum an Zielfischen und Gewässern fast ausschließlich mit WF Schnüren fischen -- und das nicht von ungefär (ich zum Beispiel seit 1970). jfl


----------



## Thomas E. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Neue fliegenrute erworben*



jflyfish schrieb:


> -- ich bau ja selbst Gespließte und möchte mal mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass an eine Bambusrute eine DT Schnur gehört.  Hauptargument sind die angeblich besseren Rollwurfeigenschaften --



Hi,
hab gerade am So. eine alte DAM Splitcane Rod geworfen, eine nette Herausforderung.

Das die WF auch auf einer Bamboo Rod vielseitiger ist, erkannte schon Charles C. Ritz in den 50ern.

Ich fische DT ja nie, doch für große Längen "in der Luft halten" üben ist der Schnurtyp  brauchbar. 
Das geht unter  Idealbedingungen bis zum Ende der Schnur !

Mit einer  Langkeule wie z.B. SL WF THUNDERBOLT oder Barrio GT125 sind 27m Schnur natürlich leichter zu "halten."
Auch ist der "Bouncing bomb" Effekt (im 170° Stil  geworfen) bei WF- Lines geringer.

Rollwurf mit der richtigen WF und Schnurschuß geht über 20m. #6


----------

